# EE?



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I have just heard about theses easter eggers. I am intersted in them. Anyone have anything to say about them that i need to know before my purchase?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

They come in a variety of colors and patterns!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

My two Easter Egger chicks are so sweet. They always fall asleep in my hands; it's almost like they enjoy being held.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I love mine, and they have been VERY hardy. They are all different feather colors with small combs and no wattles to freeze in the winter. The same year I bought 9 RIR and 9 Americanas. I still have all of the Americanas 3 years later, and only 3 RIR's. All the RIR's fizzled and the Americanas are going strong. Gorgeous eggs!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Love ours!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I've heard very good things about them. Especially their lovely colored eggs. I don't own any myself, but I would love to. So many chickens, so little time.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I've heard very good things about them. Especially their lovely colored eggs. I don't own any myself, but I would love to. So many chickens, so little time.


Amen to that EV!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I personally dont like EE's. I have chickens for meat and eggs and dont like feeding a chicken that doesnt give me eggs. Our EE didnt give its first egg until it was a year old. It lucked out because its my daughter chicken otherwise it would have become soup. I prefer breeds that lay around 20 weeks. Also because she's hatchery stock she ended up loosing her beard and its taking forever to grow back so now she looks weird.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Up her protein and her feathers will come back quicker. Or not. Lol


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Up her protein and her feathers will come back quicker. Or not. Lol


Nope, from what I found out its a typical hatchery trait. I was told it should grow back in about 6 months or so if it grows back.


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm curious about them too!? Anyone have at pics!? Do they come in different colors or lay colored eggs?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Nate said:


> I'm curious about them too!? Anyone have at pics!? Do they come in different colors or lay colored eggs?


Well, still confused with EE vs ameraucana, I supposedly have Americauna, they lay 6 eggs a week, good size, one layers light blue, my other 3 lay a nice blue/green.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Jim said:


> Well, still confused with EE vs ameraucana, I supposedly have Americauna, they lay 6 eggs a week, good size, one layers light blue, my other 3 lay a nice blue/green.


The green are from my ameraucana. The brown are orps, just to be clear.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

He is handsome Jim!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I love mine, I have 3. As others have said, hearty birds. I love that they have no combs or wattles to freeze in the winter. They are hearty enough for Alaskan winters, that says a lot. I will see if I have pics on my phone still.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Amelia, I was told by the breeder was an Americana. But she has a tail, I really don't care what she is. She lays gorgeous blue eggs.









Amelia









Rosa, all puffed up this winter, getting ready for bed.









And butterscotch


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Here are a few of mine!


----------



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

Our EE chick.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Here's Star, my Easter Egger Pullet. She's my biggest chick and loves taking "dust baths" in her pine bedding and kicking it into her water.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice! Thanks for the pics guys!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Our grandbabies love to gather all the different color eggs ... (and so do I )

We have always had two or three in the flock. Now thanks to my son ... we have 23 more.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Here are some photos of My Blue egg layers. When I purchased them from the feed store I was told they were "Auraconas", but I think they are the Americanas that are more the "type" of chicken that lays green and blue eggs. Color wise they are all different, but that the fun of them!

Here is Missy and Willow hanging out under the bird feeder.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Tamsin is the most unusual Americana that I have. She has a regular single comb and small wattles. She has the overall shape that is more "Rock" like, but she's such a beautiful color.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Of course, Cocky Rocky!!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

And LuLu, she has the biggest fluffy chops of all of them!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Tamsin is a full figured girl! Love it tho!
Lulu you just wanna pinch her cheeks! She reminds me of my Squishy! Looked like she was smiling her cheeks were so puffy!


----------



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

She needs a name any ideas.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I have two EEs and they are very hardy. I've never had any health problems with them at all. They each lay about 5 eggs a week.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

pjs said:


> She needs a name any ideas.
> View attachment 6922


"Queen Cheetah"?


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

pjs said:


> She needs a name any ideas.
> View attachment 6922


May daughter has suggested "Pretty".


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

EE are great birds for children to become familiar with chickens. I have found that once they start to lay, they will lay fairly well. I have the Ameraucana's.

VIVI


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Why are they good for kids? Don't peck little hands?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Easter eggers are very good at flying. At a week and a half, I found them perched up on the top of the brooder. My friend has two of them which, even though she clipped the wing feathers, can escape a goat pasture with ease. They are very pretty and curious birds though, I love their little beards. It makes them look like they have chubby cheeks.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

JC17 said:


> Easter eggers are very good at flying. At a week and a half, I found them perched up on the top of the brooder. My friend has two of them which, even though she clipped the wing feathers, can escape a goat pasture with ease. They are very pretty and curious birds though, I love their little beards. It makes them look like they have chubby cheeks.


So true, I have one named Amelia for that very reason!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

kahiltna_flock said:


> So true, I have one named Amelia for that very reason!


Aww, that's a cute name. Nice reference too!


----------

